# HOW TO: Disable 4G on ICS LEAK for HTC MECHA 7.00.605.2 [4.0.3]



## AlexOnVinyl (Aug 16, 2012)

This might help save some people's battery life issues - but I found out how to turn off the 4G option for when its constantly looking for 4G and you're only getting 1X or 3G.

Check it out:

Step 1. Use your Pull Down Menu and click on gear icon next to Network Settings









Step 2: In Network Settings go to "Network Mode":








Step 3: If you're not getting anything above 3G - then select CDMA only option










And viola this should help some battery life.


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

same way we did it on GB.


----------



## padraic (Jul 21, 2011)

Hellboy said:


> same way we did it on GB.


Yeah, wasn't this option always there?

Anyway, appreciate the OP trying to be helpful.


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

The option was always there.

To put it out there already to just have LTE radio on all the time. Download lte on off and set it to LTE only. if you constantly switch from 4g to 3g.


----------



## FirePsych (Jul 22, 2012)

Did anyone ever find out if the switching between 3g and 4g really wastes that much batt life? I know that 4g is a hog, but I thought I remeber reading that the power drain from switching is less than originally thought.


----------



## YtsejamHP (Jan 16, 2012)

FirePsych said:


> Did anyone ever find out if the switching between 3g and 4g really wastes that much batt life? I know that 4g is a hog, but I thought I remeber reading that the power drain from switching is less than originally thought.


From my personal experience I never saw much difference. I also didn't see much difference using the "data off" feature when your screen went off.

Using wifi over any kind of data though.. then I was able to run 36-48 hours on a charge, with stock battery.


----------

